# Cubers in Cd'A Id.



## Ethan Hayes (Jun 21, 2019)

Are there any cubers in Coeur d' Alene Idaho that would like to meet up?


----------



## Tabe (Jun 21, 2019)

I'm in Spokane. There are several of us in the area.

Not announced yet but there will be a comp in Spokane on September 7.


----------



## Ethan Hayes (Jun 23, 2019)

Tabe said:


> I'm in Spokane. There are several of us in the area.
> 
> Not announced yet but there will be a comp in Spokane on September 7.


I am about 30-45 minutes from Spokane so that is cool


----------



## Tabe (Jun 24, 2019)

I didn't mention it before but I'd be up for a meetup as well. Have gone to one in the Tri-Cities and had a great time. Maybe try the Inland Northwest Facebook group?


----------

